# New to us bandsaw!



## Brain M (Jan 4, 2017)

just wanted to show off our newest machine! It's a turn of the century 26" wheel bandsaw! Got the behemoth in the basement and all wired up. Going to make some blade guards and a dust collection next.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 5, 2017)

Hard to believe they made them like that 17 years ago. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2017)

Yikes I bet that was a job getting that into basement. Nice saw.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 5, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes I bet that was a job getting that into basement. Nice saw.


Nah piece of cake!
Great saw, I'm jealous of it and the headroom in your basement.
I always wanted a big Ole C frame saw like that. I have had opportunities to purchase one, just no place to put it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 5, 2017)

That's cool! Tony


----------



## Brain M (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks! It wasn't to bad after we took the thing apart. The beauty of old machines.... is the simplicity of them! With a little digging, we found out that our machine was made in 1897. I'll keep y'all updated on what else I find and how it works!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 5, 2017)

Brings back memories of severing a finger as a teen. We had make shift guards on it but the kill switch was by the backbone, which did not have guards. Dad ran in and off we went to get me glued up. Still remember playing football with a hand all taped up. Must have looked foolish holding my hand elevated any time by BP was up, which was most of the games. Today, all still there minus feeling in places.


----------



## Brain M (Jan 5, 2017)

We are going to run this machine on a foot pedal switch. I just have to to make a 220 volt pedal.


----------

